# Word for the day  aphorism



## Josiah (Mar 9, 2015)

aphorism
[af-uh-riz-uh m] 



noun


1. a terse saying embodying a general truth, or astute observation, as “Power tends to corrupt, and absolute power corrupts absolutely” (Lord Acton).


----------



## Vivjen (Mar 9, 2015)

Prefer that to mysogeny!

i think it sounds like it does what it says on the tin....


----------



## Josiah (Mar 9, 2015)

Sorry about the mistaken title to this thread. 

Many of the SF members have an aphorism attached to the end of everything they post, and many are very good. I've often thought how proud I would be to have authored a memorable aphorism that would live on after I was gone. It ain't gona happen though.


----------

